# Wife wanted seperation after affair



## dogcatboat (Jun 24, 2013)

After 22 years together 15 years I found out my wife was having an emotional affair with a co worker. Said she has been happy in years but never said anything. Now I am having trouble coping with day to day life. She never wants to talk about it blames me for everything. We still talk but only when we have to be together with our son. It's been 2 months and still has this resentment toward even though she says our marriage was great 99.9% of the time please help me understand.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

File for divorce and expose other man. Dont be her b!tch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dogcatboat (Jun 24, 2013)

As much as I want to expose the dh doctor and get him fired I don't want divorce. Plus she would get fired to which then have to pay alimony so that isn't a option right now.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Just because you file doesn't necessarily mean you are going to divorce, but she may want to proceed, and if she does you are going to be better off. You can't sit back and nice her back to you. I would move this to the cwi section. You will get more helpful advice. The advice I'm giving is what I have learned here. As far as I know my wife has never cheated, but if she does I will know what to do if I have the balls to do it.


----------

